
Discord – Free Text and Voice Chat for Gamers - striking
https://discordapp.com/
======
HAL9OOO
I have been using this app for a while, it's pretty useful. It combines the
private room aspect of services like Mumble/TS/Vent with the feature of giving
a link to someone so they can do a one time join to the room. Good for friends
and pick me up games. I like their persistent IRC-like chat-room too.

------
jhgg
Jake from Discord here.

We're hiring too! If you love working with Python, Elixir & React, check out
our jobs page here:
[https://discordapp.com/company#join](https://discordapp.com/company#join)

------
sc00ty
My group switched from Mumble to Discord and it's been such a great upgrade. I
really am enjoying everything Discord has to offer so far.

------
vanous
Any chance for Linux prerelease?

~~~
illumina
Hey - Jason here from Discord. I'm one of the devs (and CEO). No pre-release
Linux client but Discord does run in Chrome on Linux. A few features don't
work there due to browser restrictions, like system wide push to talk.

